# Civil War Railcar



## Atlanta (Apr 29, 2019)

Hey Ya'll,

please have look onto this Civil War Photo, you can see onto the rebuilt bridge a railcar.









Photo with friendly permission of the US Library of Congress

Has anyone more infos about this kind of steam railcar?

It would be a nice project to build it in H0 Gauge in Scale of 1:87, so my question is, does it gives maybe some plans about this prototype railcar?

Ya Ingo


----------



## Atlanta (Apr 29, 2019)

Hey Ya'll,

about heritage Railcars the information is very rarely.

From archive about of a prussian state RR I got the contruction plan of a railcar for mainline and branchline use from 1868 it shows a double deck railcar for three compartment classes.
Onto lower deck the compartment for second and first class and upstairs the bigger compartment for third class.

Only one existing photograph is showing this railcar from another german imperial state RR probably taken around 1870.

Ya Ingo


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What do you think?

Your first picture,

Might be this?

Edit, Whoops I see that you might have already saw this.
Oh well I will leave it here.


----------



## Atlanta (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi Ed, 

yes of course,
that pic is closer to the american prototype of the civil war era photo.

Such Railcars created by several Inventors miles over miles far away.

I attach another photo dated of the mid 1880's by unknown photographer somewhere in Germany.

The later constructed "Kittel" Railcar was a two axle steam railcar only with one driver wheel.

The british Great Western Railway invented Railcars where one or two more unpowered Railcar Wagons could be coupled together and the Engineer gave command orders by machine telegraph to the fireman onto the powered railcar.

Ya Ingo


----------

